# Obtain .901 base update with root (coherently written)



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay, I got frustrated trying to read the circlejerk of 'write-ups' that spanned across several message boards. Most of the things I read were written extremely poorly, to the point where it leaves things very frustrating for the readers. I'm not trying to sound ungrateful, but I think that a lot of stuff is just so poorly written, the author makes huge assumptions about what all the target audience knows.

/end rant

Okay, I managed to get .901 rooted, here's what I did from start to finish.

1) Starting with my bionic that had the original stock firmware that it had fresh out of the box from verizon. The update that was prior to .893

2) I previously used the 1-click root, then installed CWM (clockwork mod), and then I was running the Liberty3 v2.0 rom.

3) Download the motorola drivers for windows
Bionic 32bit Windows v5.4.0
Bionic 64bit Windows v5.4.0

4) Use the below link to download *BionicPathSaver1.rar* which is a modified version of p3droids original Bionic Path
Saver 1-Click Method
http://www.multiupload.com/Z46KBVQZUM

5) Follow this guide, *when you get to step 5 come back here and read step 6*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21149560

6) When you are in step5, you will more than likely get to a point where you are bootlooping. That is when you keep hearing the 
atrocious robot 'bionic eye' sound over and over again. Leave the windows command prompt open, and let the batch file continue to sit on _[*] Waiting for device..._. Then Pull the battery from the bionic and unplug the usb cable from your bionic.

7) Re-insert the battery back into your bionic, then hold both the volume up and volume down buttons and power the device on to bring you into the bootloader.

8) Once in the bootloader, plug your USB cable back into your bionic.

9) Select 'BP Tools' on your bionic. Once this happens, windows will detect new hardware and begin installing drivers, like as can be seen by the image in the first post in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1173668

10) After the drivers have installed, if the batch file (or script) that is running in your windows *COMMAND PROMPT* hasn't found your device, and proceeded to run the subsequent commands in the batch file, then you will need to reboot your phone back to the atrocious bionic eye. (Notice that I am saying _command prompt_, not "dos box". DOSBox is a DOS emulator for software (not batch files (or scripts)) that was originally written for DOS. You will not need DOSBox for any of this operation, despite the poorly described procedure that some other "developer" authored)

11) The batch file (script) will continue and if the batch file (script) gets hung up again before it completes (again, the atrocious bionic eye keeps bootlooping) then you will need to do the same thing and go back to BP Tools, just like we did in 9-10

12) When your runmebbb.bat script completes, install the update893.zip Without rebooting or power cycling your device, go ahead and do the same with the update901.zip

13) I had to wipe data and cache to get out of my post update901.zip install bootloop.

14) Once you are up and running in stock MotoBlur, you are actually rooted, you just do not have the SuperUser.apk installed. Enable the ability to install applications from 'non market sources' and then copy _BionicPathSaver1/BionicPathSaver/Superuser.apk_
onto your sdcard, then browse to the file, then install it.

15) after you have successfully installed SuperUser, you can then follow this thread to get ClockworkMod recovery:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4732-guide-how-to-install-clockworkmod-recovery/

16) I then downloaded the latest (which is 4.8.0.8) ROM Manager from the marketplace
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.koushikdutta.rommanager&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5rb3VzaGlrZHV0dGEucm9tbWFuYWdlciJd

17) I then used ROM Manager to update my the clockworkmod recovery on my bionic to 5.0.2.5

18) you're now set to go with a .901 ready ROM!!!!!

All of this could have been avoided if motorola would unlock our bootloaders and allow us to flash updates from non motorola signed zip files. Which could be a zip file that contained JUST the radio update. This is what our friends with HTC unlocked (s-off) bootloaders get to do. Skip all this BS.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something. Why not just rsd lite back to .866, forever root and just run both updates back to back in recovery and be done with it?


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for this. I was good with the original write up but this is fantastic.


----------



## AnalogKid (Nov 8, 2011)

You are so right. The lack of clarity and completeness was astonishingly low. I muddled through using bits and pieces from different sites.

Thanks for your effort!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tacomatrd4x402 (Oct 7, 2011)

I got a question on this whole pathsaver .901 procedure..... Can it be accomplished while the phone is not currently activated w/ VZW? I got lost in all the hoopla different threads and procedures I eventually bricked my bionic. I am now bringing it back to life but in the meantime reactivated my dx2 so i can rcv calls and msgs.


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

As far as I know and my experience with other devices, yes. Theres really nothing you would need the phone activated to do. As longas you can get to the home screen, which I don't know if you can do, you'll be fine. The entirety of my experience with moto devices is the D1.


----------



## ruck0loc0 (Dec 18, 2011)

There is a far far easier way to do this ... why go through all this mess?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

ruck0loc0 said:


> There is a far far easier way to do this ... why go through all this mess?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I'm sure that there are many method our there that are superior, but where are they posted?


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

The way i went about getting 901 with root still...

1. updated to latest public vzw stock version of 893
2. Ran ROTA893 to obtain root status
3. Ran the adb command as follow "adb reboot recovery" to get the stock recovery
4. Once to the blank screen with triangle pressed vol up+down to access the stock recovery menu.
5. Installed the update901.zip file from there
6. Done. Custom rom time.

... Pretty much samething just little different way about going at it.


----------



## mudfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

Rezidude said:


> The way i went about getting 901 with root still...
> 
> 1. updated to latest public vzw stock version of 893
> 2. Ran ROTA893 to obtain root status
> ...


I did steps 1& 2
I do not understand step 3
Can you install the update .901 from the sd card and still keep root?

Thanks for the help


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

You can if you have forever root. You would goto stock recovery and point it to the .901 update

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

mudfoot said:


> I did steps 1& 2
> I do not understand step 3
> Can you install the update .901 from the sd card and still keep root?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Power down. Press power and both volume buttons. Toggle down to recovery with the down volume button. Press the up volume button to choose recovery. Once there choose install update from sdcard (the update has to be on the external sdcard), then choose the. 901 update zip. An you will keep root.


----------



## mudfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Power down. Press power and both volume buttons. Toggle down to recovery with the down volume button. Press the up volume button to choose recovery. Once there choose install update from sdcard (the update has to be on the external sdcard), then choose the. 901 update zip. An you will keep root.


Thanks will try


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

mudfoot said:


> Thanks will try


They pointed you in the right and simpler direction then running an adb command, if you are still having problems let me know.

The adb command would be a command executed from a command prompt after pointing it the directory where adb.exe file is located, which is available from the BionicPathSaver download above.

Just multiple ways to do one thing.


----------



## mudfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

mudfoot said:


> Thanks will try


----------



## mudfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

I did it and it worked....still rooted and on .901

Thanks


Timmy10shoes said:


> Power down. Press power and both volume buttons. Toggle down to recovery with the down volume button. Press the up volume button to choose recovery. Once there choose install update from sdcard (the update has to be on the external sdcard), then choose the. 901 update zip. An you will keep root.


----------



## mudfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

Rezidude said:


> They pointed you in the right and simpler direction then running an adb command, if you are still having problems let me know.
> 
> The adb command would be a command executed from a command prompt after pointing it the directory where adb.exe file is located, which is available from the BionicPathSaver download above.
> 
> Just multiple ways to do one thing.


I got it ,,,....still rooted and on .901

Thanks


----------



## Issemann (Oct 28, 2011)

First off, big "Thanks!" to everyone who helped put this together. I am now rooted on .901, but does anyone else find it odd that I'm getting prompted to get an OTA update to .893???

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Issemann said:


> First off, big "Thanks!" to everyone who helped put this together. I am now rooted on .901, but does anyone else find it odd that I'm getting prompted to get an OTA update to .893???
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Do you have the. 893 update zip on the root of your sdcard?


----------



## Issemann (Oct 28, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Do you have the. 893 update zip on the root of your sdcard?


That must have been it! Thanks!!


----------



## motorollin (Feb 6, 2012)

Rezidude said:


> The way i went about getting 901 with root still...
> 
> 1. updated to latest public vzw stock version of 893
> 2. Ran ROTA893 to obtain root status
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I was on .893 and had root via rota893, so just booted into recovery mode and had 901 running in 10 minutes. Way simpler than the method stated above.


----------

